# Anyone fish the Ausable Lately?



## scotto6700 (Sep 26, 2002)

Heading up north this week end to chase some steel with a first timer. Was wondering if anyone has fished any part of the river below Foote Dam. Don't have a boat, but know most of the local foot and two tracks so can get to most of the river. Any info appreciated, might have to hit the manistee instead if nothings going on.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## wackoangler (Jun 1, 2003)

Haven't been to the Ausable in two weeks, there were a few chrome in there then, probably a bit more by now. Hit the Manistee this past weekend. IT sucked, I was 0 for 0, pretty strong winds + I just had a bad day lots of snags and tangled lines. I didn't see any steel either, but I saw a guide boat pull a couple in.


----------



## Downstate Doug (May 8, 2001)

Thurs-Sunday. One tap, that was it. FIshed several of my favorite holes from Foote to include the mouth. Everone else I talked too had the same luck.

DD


----------

